# What's funny to you ?



## vandj (Jun 21, 2012)

What's the funniest thing that has happened to you, while someone was taking care of your chickens?

Mine, I had an older man feed my chickens for 3 days while I was at the Farmers Market Managers meeting. I have 4 rock eggs, they look just like a large brown egg. He took them all home. I got back and saw they were gone so I called him and ask if he had any real heavy eggs? He informed me he did and they wouldn't crack either. When he brought them back he was looking sort of sheepish.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Poor guy lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's hilarious! Only one who cares for my "kids" when I'm gone is the hubby. He's as particular as I about taking care of them ourselves since we don't have any around us that we know we could count on. Only person I'd trust nearby is my neighbor. Unfortunately she is petrified of birds - even my sweet girls.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

My stepmother, who is a dumb as a box of rocks, fed my chickens while we went to the Gulf for a few days. When we got back, she told me that she heard that they like corn for a treat, so she opened and brought a can of corn each day for them. They loved it.


----------

